# Biking with LOTR



## MacAddict (Jun 12, 2003)

Here is something I made up about my brother's new bike:

"This Bike was forged by The Founders in the Pits of Mt. Giant. One bike to ride them all, One bike to find them, One bike to bring them all, and in the Bike Shop Bind them! In the land of Santos, where limestone lies..." 

"The Fellowship of the Fork, The Two Tires, The Return of the Derailer"

  Enjoy!


~MacAddict


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 12, 2003)

Hahahaha... I love it! It's funny how... imaginative... some of us can be


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jun 12, 2003)

V.cool. I used to do things like that to my everyday objects too.


----------



## BranMuffin (Jun 13, 2003)

MacAddict you have officially wowed me. Yeah, Your pwobabwy wight.


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Jun 14, 2003)

Ahahahahahahahaha, that's great. I just love it when the members here get creative , excercises the mind!  Actually, I haven't been having the greatest day (June 14th) and you've brightened it a bit with your... uhhmm... talent    Thanks!


----------



## BranMuffin (Jun 16, 2003)

Talent, insanity, excess of amount of time. Call it what you would. Still I like "The Two Tires" thats great fits perfectly.


----------

